
Crabs: the bitmap terror (1985) [pdf] - dsr_
http://lucacardelli.name/Papers/Crabs.pdf
======
emmelaich
Among the many similar programs for X there was one that had cockroaches
running to get under windows.

~~~
pmarin
[http://www.mit.edu/afs.new/athena/contrib/potluck/src/xroach...](http://www.mit.edu/afs.new/athena/contrib/potluck/src/xroach/xroach.c)

------
pfarrell
How did this not turn into a multiplayer game?

I can imagine deploying a fleet of crabs against another players computer and
being able to give general directions... I guess I'm picturing a pre-historic
StarCraft astride cellular automata.

------
digi_owl
Reminds me of some desktop toys that could have various creatures drop in from
the top of the screen and climb around on the various window edges. Largely
inspired by the Lemmings series of games.

------
leephillips
Bell Labs: what a place.

